# TTC#2 at 37



## spacegirl

Hey Girls, 

I have a 20 month old son and am now ready to start all over again to give him a sibling. It took me 6 months to conceive my son at 35 so felt reasonably confident 2 years later I'd be ok but I've been trying for 3 cycles now and I'm feeling low.

I know it's a bit premature to be feeling negative but I can't help thinking about my age and worrying about secondary infertility. 

I'm using a CBFM and I used to get a sharp temp rise on my second peak now I get it a few days after my second peak, so a slow rise. Is it normal? will it be more difficult to get pregnant with this slow rise?

I'd love to hear from anyone in the same boat or people who have success stories with a slow temp rise.

Cxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi spacegirl! Good luck on conceiving #2. I also have a 20 month old and I've been trying for one year now for #2 with no luck, but I don't think age is my problem. Lots of women our age conceive quickly so don't get down about that.

One thing I wish I had done differently is I would have sought out help from a FS much sooner. I am just getting my workup done now. I wish I had gone in at 6 months instead of a year. My acupuncturist suspects that I have a problem with my thyroid, and if that is true that means that I have wasted an entire year TTC which I could have used getting it under control.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Cali, 

Sorry to hear of your problems ttc#2. I do plan to see my doctor in a few months if I don't have any success. I'm trying SMEP this month which is going to be hard work!!!

Do you have any symptoms that would suggest a thyroid problem? Are you charting?

Cxxx


----------



## ella1976

Hi guys
My son is 21 months, have been TTC for 12 months, 2 pregnancies followed quickly by 2 miscarriages. The first was a shock as my son was conceived first try really, the second miscarriage was just devastating. Constantly feel a time pressure wondering if my eggs are getting old, trying to keep it in perspective. I do OPK tests seems regular, 31 day cycle, have had thyroid checked and hormones, supposedly all good. Have been run down all year with colds etc with son in day care and stressed with work, but no more than other women would be I am sure. Can't help think that being 36 now is a factor. I find it comforting to hear that we are all going through similar things. I am considering IVF but wonder what the point is if I have no issue conceiving, takes about 4-5 months going on past form, just we haven't always had right timing, hubby has been travelling, and the miscarriages have pushed time out more. It's so heart wrenching watching all the mums at mothers group bring in their #2s and tell of their pregnancies. Never thought it would this hard. Good luck to all of us xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

ella1976 said:


> Hi guys
> My son is 21 months, have been TTC for 12 months, 2 pregnancies followed quickly by 2 miscarriages. The first was a shock as my son was conceived first try really, the second miscarriage was just devastating. Constantly feel a time pressure wondering if my eggs are getting old, trying to keep it in perspective. I do OPK tests seems regular, 31 day cycle, have had thyroid checked and hormones, supposedly all good. Have been run down all year with colds etc with son in day care and stressed with work, but no more than other women would be I am sure. Can't help think that being 36 now is a factor. I find it comforting to hear that we are all going through similar things. I am considering IVF but wonder what the point is if I have no issue conceiving, takes about 4-5 months going on past form, just we haven't always had right timing, hubby has been travelling, and the miscarriages have pushed time out more. It's so heart wrenching watching all the mums at mothers group bring in their #2s and tell of their pregnancies. Never thought it would this hard. Good luck to all of us xxx

Would love to join this thread! I'm also a '76 baby and am TTC no.2 with a 21 month old (Cali, I think I remember your name!) Conceived immediately on trying but miscarried at 7 weeks last week so conception isn't an issue it seems but I think I had a dodgy egg unfortunately. Anyway we'll be trying again straight away, no waiting around. It is tough seeing other Mums with lots of kiddies but I am so thankful my little boy, he keeps me going when I'm a bit blue. Good luck with making sticky babies!


----------



## spacegirl

Sorry to hear about your losses girls. 

The positive side of me is trying to think that we were pregnant only very recently so things can't have changed in us that much surely?! maybe we were all just very lucky first time and things might be more average and take a bit longer this time.

I'm trying EPO this month (2000 mg per day) and I've got a high (CBFM) on day7! so it might be making me ov early. Also trying SMEP because when I look back at the 4 cycles we've tried so far we just aren't doing it enough (tired!).

Cxxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

spacegirl said:


> Hi Cali,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your problems ttc#2. I do plan to see my doctor in a few months if I don't have any success. I'm trying SMEP this month which is going to be hard work!!!
> 
> Do you have any symptoms that would suggest a thyroid problem? Are you charting?
> 
> Cxxx

Yes, I have a lot of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism. Most of them are very subtle and didn't seem to be connected to each other. Some of the symptoms I have are very short, light periods, increased appetite, fatigue, heart palpitations, increased bowel movements, and insomnia. I find out Thursday what the results of my thyroid testing are. If that is normal then it's back to the drawing board for me. 



ella1976 said:


> Hi guys
> My son is 21 months, have been TTC for 12 months, 2 pregnancies followed quickly by 2 miscarriages. The first was a shock as my son was conceived first try really, the second miscarriage was just devastating. Constantly feel a time pressure wondering if my eggs are getting old, trying to keep it in perspective. I do OPK tests seems regular, 31 day cycle, have had thyroid checked and hormones, supposedly all good. Have been run down all year with colds etc with son in day care and stressed with work, but no more than other women would be I am sure. Can't help think that being 36 now is a factor. I find it comforting to hear that we are all going through similar things. I am considering IVF but wonder what the point is if I have no issue conceiving, takes about 4-5 months going on past form, just we haven't always had right timing, hubby has been travelling, and the miscarriages have pushed time out more. It's so heart wrenching watching all the mums at mothers group bring in their #2s and tell of their pregnancies. Never thought it would this hard. Good luck to all of us xxx

It is really tough when #2 doesn't come right away. My dd is your age and when her classmates' parents come in with their new babies it just kills me. Hang in there. Age is not an insurmountable factor. Supplements and acupuncture can definitely counteract the effects of aging. I've been doing both and my FSH was excellent.

So sorry about the miscarriages. :hugs::hugs: Can't imagine how devastating that was. 



MrsPhez said:


> Would love to join this thread! I'm also a '76 baby and am TTC no.2 with a 21 month old (Cali, I think I remember your name!) Conceived immediately on trying but miscarried at 7 weeks last week so conception isn't an issue it seems but I think I had a dodgy egg unfortunately. Anyway we'll be trying again straight away, no waiting around. It is tough seeing other Mums with lots of kiddies but I am so thankful my little boy, he keeps me going when I'm a bit blue. Good luck with making sticky babies!

Hi Mrs Phez. So neat that we have other ladies with children who are nearly two.



spacegirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your losses girls.
> 
> The positive side of me is trying to think that we were pregnant only very recently so things can't have changed in us that much surely?! maybe we were all just very lucky first time and things might be more average and take a bit longer this time.
> 
> I'm trying EPO this month (2000 mg per day) and I've got a high (CBFM) on day7! so it might be making me ov early. Also trying SMEP because when I look back at the 4 cycles we've tried so far we just aren't doing it enough (tired!).
> 
> Cxxxx

Recent pregnancy is definitely in our favor. That is a biggie and most of the time rules out the problems that are hard to combat without ART like tubal obstruction or poor sperm count.


----------



## MrsPhez

Me and DH have been so lucky, on our first attempts to conceive we struck gold and had a bfp immediately. Sadly the 2nd time it wasn't to be but I think the law of averages came into it, nobody's that lucky. So at 36, it seems all is well so I'm not going interfere with any supplements other than the prenatals and avoiding alcohol and other nasties. Started my OPKs now to see what the heck is going on in my cycle after the m/c. My BBTs are a bit weird as well....either they're still high from pregnancy or my pregnancy temps weren't as high as they should be. Are you all charting too?


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsPhez, so sorry about your miscarriage. I was reading too quickly and didn't catch it the first time around. You're lucky to be able to conceive so easily. Hopefully your sticky bean will come soon!

I used to temp but I don't anymore. I usually just take my temp to confirm that I've ovulated and that's it. I may start back again after all my tests are done at the FS.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Mrs Phez,


sorry for your loss. I am charting. I do it from day 8 onwards just to confirm I ov'd that cycle.

Cxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Well the rollercoaster has settled a little. My HCG today was 11.5 after miscarriage so I'm back at square 1. My temp was normal today as well, perhaps that's a coincidence. My cycles are very long, 5-6 weeks, so I'm going back on what I said about supplements! Fertilaid is on the way and started up with the Agnus Castus/Vitex last night. But as I'm quite non-alternative I've got an app with my GP next week for advice on how to shorten my cycles and maybe get a referral. I do have a scan booked for about 5 weeks time as I hav a 5cm ovarian cyst. Perhaps this has something to do with it?! It's tough being a woman!


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsPhez, sorry about the cyst! I have one too that I'm supposed to get checked next month. Mine doesn't seem to be causing me any symptoms or affecting my cycles. My doc said she wants to monitor it but I wonder if it's something to be concerned about?


----------



## MrsPhez

CaliDreaming said:


> MrsPhez, sorry about the cyst! I have one too that I'm supposed to get checked next month. Mine doesn't seem to be causing me any symptoms or affecting my cycles. My doc said she wants to monitor it but I wonder if it's something to be concerned about?

Hey don't worry! I was told that in almost every case (and they are very common) that there is no underlying problem. Sorry didn't mean to worry you. Looking forward to the next scan though just so I can ask more questions as it was a total surprise at the m/c scan and my mind was only thinking about the m/c. I think they can disappear or get bigger depending on hormones...but really I have no clue! What would be great is I go for that scan and discover a little bean in there! Now that would be a surprising scan!


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsPhez said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> MrsPhez, sorry about the cyst! I have one too that I'm supposed to get checked next month. Mine doesn't seem to be causing me any symptoms or affecting my cycles. My doc said she wants to monitor it but I wonder if it's something to be concerned about?
> 
> Hey don't worry! I was told that in almost every case (and they are very common) that there is no underlying problem. Sorry didn't mean to worry you. Looking forward to the next scan though just so I can ask more questions as it was a total surprise at the m/c scan and my mind was only thinking about the m/c. I think they can disappear or get bigger depending on hormones...but really I have no clue! What would be great is I go for that scan and discover a little bean in there! Now that would be a surprising scan!Click to expand...

Thanks that is a relief! Yes, that would definitely be a nice surprise if there were a little bean in there that you didn't know about! I wish I could get an unexpected BFP instead of the nasty surprises I've been getting.


----------



## spacegirl

Ha ! I've got a cyst too...didn't know until I was pregnant I'm supposed to be sorting it out now but I want another baby first! my pregnancy shrunk it to half it's size (it was 11 cm!)...though I think it's probably big again now :(
It gives me no symptoms whatsoever but do wonder with something so big will it take longer to conceive?

Still got highs on CBFM (day 12) and no temp rise so doesn't look like the EPO has made me ov early. Hopefully I should get my peak on CD13.

Babydust!

Cxx


----------



## Manda2012

Hi all

Can i join you all, I am 37, I have a ds who was 3 in October, we decided to start trying this time last year for baby no 2, I got pregnant first month but sadly had a miscarriage, we left it for a bit tried again in march and then again resulted in miscarriage in May, so here we are again about to start trying baby dust to you all xx


----------



## spacegirl

Manda, 

So sorry for your losses. Are you charting? OPKs?

Cxxx


----------



## Manda2012

Hi

Not charting at the moment, other than tracking my period and other signs that I have OV, CM and such like.

I am bursting with trying not to symptom spot, I was really ill from conception with the two miscarriages, so I had told alot of people that I might be this time, I havent even told hubbie that there are some signs

Stomach just feels full
Very tired 
Lots of CM still 
Dizzy spells 
occasional feelings of nausea 
Boobs Feel full 

But keep saying no its the weather making me feel tired and i just feel hot and been rushing round thats why feel dizzy. I gave in and tested before I AF was due also with the miscarriages, which with my DS I waited until day after AF, so definatley trying to hold out

Hows everyone else feeling today 

lots and lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## spacegirl

Tell me about about it! Symptom spotting is driving me crazy!!!! I'm 7 dpo at the moment with an LP of 11 days. I keep looking back at my pregnant chart and comparing symptoms. I don't really have any at all which is concerning me. When I had my first at 7dpo I had an intense sharp pain in one side of my womb (at that point I 'knew' I was pregnant) but this time round nothing at all :(

I did SMEP and EPO this month so was feeling good about it but feeling a bit negative now. Desperate to test but will hold out 'til 12 dpo!

Aah the 2 week wait!

Good luck Manda keep us posted! How is everyone else doing??

:dust: to us all!!!!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome Manda!!! 

Good morning spacegirl!! Good luck with testing. I also look out for sharp pain and cramping around 6 to 8 dpo because that is what I felt when I conceived dd. However, a lot of women say that their symptoms for their second child was totally different from their first so I wouldn't get too down about not feeling any implantation pains. I imagine that after being pregnant once things must be a little different with everything getting stretched out so much!

As for me, I'm just hanging in there. I've been through my testing at the FS and I'm supposed to start Clomid+injectibles+HCG trigger next month if there are no problems with cysts. I am hopeful and skeptical at the same time--I'm sure you all know what that feels like. I really have no hope for this month for many reasons.


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck to those inm the 2ww. Finally some excitement following my m/c a few weeks ago. Started brown spotting yesterday and an opk today was definitely not negative, not as dark as control line, but I'm not fussy, I'll take anything right now. I have read that a sudden drop in oestrogen before ov can cause brown bleeding so I'll see if DH has some energy today, he's on call today and tomorrow bless him! :dust: to everyone


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck Mrs Phez! That definitely sounds like it could be O. Happy bd'ing!!!


----------



## morasmum

Hi girls, can i join?
I am 36, with a 17 month old toddler. As with you girls, ttc him was a breeze, and now i am strugling with #2
2ww end is fast approaching for many of you, exciting!!!!
I am CD10, cycle 2 with cbfm, opk and bbt. I am taking pregnacare and royal jelly.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi morasmum!! How long have you been trying?


----------



## morasmum

Cali, i have been trying for 6 months but without a period since my son was born. I have a prolactinoma, i am taking bromocriptine, and rhings have been back to normal for the last couple of months


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well on the positive side, it seems like you'll have an easy time conceiving once you start ovulating again.


----------



## robinator

Hi ladies; I'm 37 and ntnp #2. We will be ttc in April if nothing happens by then. fx!


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi robinator and morasmum! Good luck with your quests for number 2.
DH and I decided to let this month pass by without trying, the due date would have been end of August and I personally felt that if we were lucky enough to conceive this month, our child would be the last in his/her school year to reach those all important milestones. Silly right? Bu I was a July baby so I understand the significance of that. We'll be trying in December and hoping for a brother or sister for little Dexter.


----------



## morasmum

Thanks cali, i would like that!
MrsPhez, i didn't even think about that ... Well enjoy your month and have lots of bd anyway  (the romantic type, not the +opk one )


----------



## MrsPhez

We've been together almost 12 years, romance isn't dead, just put aside for a while. Our toddler sees to that! But thank you anyway!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Awww, I would have loved a July or August baby. My dad was a Leo so I would have loved to have a child who is a Leo. I hear you on being the youngest in the class though. I wouldn't want that either. 

Over here, in most states, parents get the option of having the summer and early fall babies start a year later. A lot of people in the U.S. still push to have their kids put in higher grades at younger ages.

I didn't have to worry about this at all with dd because she was born in February. She will always be in the middle!


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Robinator and Moras mum! Hope you both get BFPs soon.

I'm 12 dpo and would expect AF today so just waiting now. Had a bit of a rollercoaster ride which is sadly over. 

Had a huge temp rise on 11dpo (this NEVER happens on 11dpo it normally goes down) and spotting stopped. Took a test in afternoon but BFN. Today temp has dropped massively. Don't know what I was thinking but for a brief moment I was so relieved and happy now we are back to square one waiting for AF. TTC can be so cruel!

NCT friends starting to get pregnant now. 2 out of nine expecting and I know most are starting to try now. Feeling pressure as friends keep asking about when we will have #2. I know I need to be calm and positive but it's sooo hard isn't it!?

Cuddles and kisses from my boy making me feel better though :cloud9:


----------



## Manda2012

spacegirl said:


> Hi Robinator and Moras mum! Hope you both get BFPs soon.
> 
> I'm 12 dpo and would expect AF today so just waiting now. Had a bit of a rollercoaster ride which is sadly over.
> 
> Had a huge temp rise on 11dpo (this NEVER happens on 11dpo it normally goes down) and spotting stopped. Took a test in afternoon but BFN. Today temp has dropped massively. Don't know what I was thinking but for a brief moment I was so relieved and happy now we are back to square one waiting for AF. TTC can be so cruel!
> 
> NCT friends starting to get pregnant now. 2 out of nine expecting and I know most are starting to try now. Feeling pressure as friends keep asking about when we will have #2. I know I need to be calm and positive but it's sooo hard isn't it!?
> 
> Cuddles and kisses from my boy making me feel better though :cloud9:


Sending you hugs space, af also due by today and currently not showed, still not tested and resisting will see what happens over weekend as thought yesterday af was coming :wacko:


----------



## morasmum

Good morning ladies, happy thanksgiving for the american girls.

Spacegirl, I know how you are feeling, I am sorry you had the crazy temperature scare. I know i can't compete with your DS but here is another one :hugs: 

Don't put additional pressure on yourself, let your friends get pregnant, it will be your turn soon ;-) 

Here some baby dust for all of us

:dust:

I am CD13 and waiting, DH has been away on a trip so BD has been scarce so far, hopefully we'll change that this weekend


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks Girls! 

Fingers crossed for you both this cycle xxxx


AF now here :(

Damn this hard. I'd forgotten how stressful TTC is! thought I'd be easier 2nd time round because you know you've done it before. But you still worry it won't happen!


----------



## MrsPhez

spacegirl said:


> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you both this cycle xxxx
> 
> 
> AF now here :(
> 
> Damn this hard. I'd forgotten how stressful TTC is! thought I'd be easier 2nd time round because you know you've done it before. But you still worry it won't happen!

I thought it would be easier too! Certainly didn't expect the miscarriage either. My friends are posting 12 week scan pics on FB. Will be us soon and when theirs grow up a bit, we'll have the little ones that they'll all coo over. We'll get there, stay strong and try not to stress.


----------



## Manda2012

MrsPhez said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you both this cycle xxxx
> 
> 
> AF now here :(
> 
> Damn this hard. I'd forgotten how stressful TTC is! thought I'd be easier 2nd time round because you know you've done it before. But you still worry it won't happen!
> 
> I thought it would be easier too! Certainly didn't expect the miscarriage either. My friends are posting 12 week scan pics on FB. Will be us soon and when theirs grow up a bit, we'll have the little ones that they'll all coo over. We'll get there, stay strong and try not to stress.Click to expand...


I totally agree with you ladies, i even think this time it may be harder because you have been there before. and Mrs Phez most of my friends have now had there second, but everytime I put fb on there is another scan announcement, well for me this evening af still not appeared so very confused after thinking she was going to rear her ugly head yesterday morning, trying now decide how long before actually test, after the two miscarriages earlier this year I decided I would not test straight away but it is getting harder, hows everyone else doing 

:dust:to you all fx it will be us posting scan pictures soon


----------



## morasmum

I have many friends ttc, and i promised myself i would not be that girl flooding FB with pregnacy/baby pics. So i created a group and added family and friends that wouldnt mind the pics. It is so exciting to be in that situation that sometimes we forget how difficult ttc can be, and unintentionally FB makes the situation worse.
So FXd to having to create another private group for preggo pocs on our Fb pages 

I am CD 14 and waiting....arghhhhhh


----------



## Manda2012

Well af was due between Tuesday and Friday as since the miscarriages early in year cycle changed to between 24 and 27. So now on day 28 and no sign as yet, keep promising myself I am not going to think that I may be pregnant, so have purposely stayed away from any where I can by a test but now need to think when should I test don't want to get hopes up to then have another lose, but anyone got any suggestions on when I should leave till :shrug:


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck Manda! No advice but good on you for holding off. How about 7 days after af was due? Can you manage that? Not sure I could! I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you....


----------



## morasmum

Good luck manda! I see why you were not testing during the 2ww, but now that ad is delayed why not test? You will know either way and plan accordingly. The way i see it, if you keep waiting you will get your hpes high. 
We are here for you whichever way you decide. Fingers crossed


----------



## Manda2012

Still no af and can't yet test as been stuck in house all wknd with poorly ds and won't be able go buy one to at least tomorrow if no show. Iam now at least 3 days late but could be a week tomorrow. The keeping it to y ourself and the wait is horrendous, at least I can talk to you girls


----------



## morasmum

Typical! How are you feeling orherwise? Can we do any symptom spotting?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!! I had a great Thanksgiving holiday and ate entirely too much! AF is a little late for me too, but I think I O'ed late so I was expecting it. I hope she shows soon because I am supposed to start Clomid next cycle. :happydance:

Manda, good luck on the testing. I know how hard it is when you're waiting to test but hopefully it will be good news. I hope you get a chance to go get the test. The good thing about having kids is that you do have things to occupy your time to keep you from testing 10 times a day. Much baby dust!

spacegirl :hugs::hugs: Sorry about the bfn. It's always so much harder when something happens that gets your hopes up. Having pregnant friends is the pits too. When I am not trying, I don't even notice pregnant women, but it seems evvvvverybody gets pregnant around me when I am TTC. You're so right that we are lucky that we have children to love already. I have been trying to focus on that these past few months.

Morasmum, hope you were able to get in some bding this weekend. Your dh had really good timing in getting back from his trip!! 

MrsPhez, I was surprised by how hard it's been emotionally TTC the second time around. It took me 8 months to conceive my first and back then I couldn't understand women who complained about secondary infertility. Manda, I actually have to agree with you that in some ways, it's harder to deal with than the first time around. When you already have a child and you see her growing up it is just that much more pressure to hurry up and make it happen. Also, when you have one, you know how wonderful it is and every time they reach a milestone or grow out of some clothes, you wonder if it's the last time you'll ever be able to experience that.


----------



## morasmum

Hi Cali, how are you today? Has AF arrived yet?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi morasmum, I'm doing well. Thanks for asking! AF is not here yet but she should be here no later than Wednesday. My temp was low and I felt cramping this morning, so she should be here any moment now. I'm so excited about starting Clomid next cycle I actually can't wait for her to get here. I just have to hope that the cyst on my left ovary is gone and that there are no new ones!


----------



## morasmum

I am glad to see that you are ready  how does it work? Which days are tou going to take it? Do ypu need to go for a scan?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes I go for a scan on CD3 to check on the status of my cysts. If all is okay I'll start 100 mg Clomid CD 3-7. I also am to take a dose of an injectible med--Bravelle on CD9. Bravelle is a more powerful drug than Clomid, so she added in a dose to further mature the egg. She likes to do it this way because injectible meds are incredibly expensive so taking Clomid and adding in a dose of Bravelle is the most cost effective way of getting a lot of good eggs.

Then I go get another ultrasound on CD 12 to check on the growth of the follicles. If I have at least one good follicle then I'll be told to take an HCG trigger on that day to make sure the egg is released from the follicle. If not, then she may adjust the medication or wait a few days to see if any are popping up. However, if there are more than four follicles, she won't let me proceed with the cycle because of the risk of triplets or more. 

I regularly on my own, but because of the large cysts I get on my ovaries, it's possible the eggs are not actually releasing from the follicles, so that is what the HCG trigger is for. Also, my HSG showed that my right tube is possibly blocked, so she also wants me to release more than one egg to have more of a chance of a good egg going down my good tube each month. I had always thought that clomid was just for women who were anovulatory but it really is useful for anyone with unexplained infertility.

The only downside to all of this is that there is an increased chance of multiples. My FS estimated I had about a 15-20 percent chance of twins, and I've read on line that that risk may actually be more like a 30% chance. When I first started I preferred a singleton, but now I am so sick of TTC I want two babies so I can complete my family faster. The way I see it, the extra time and money for twins can't be as bad as what I've been going through with infertility. 

She wants me to try this for three months and then reevaluate. If this doesn't work I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls, 

I'm CD5 waiting for AF to disappear! then start it all again on CD8. Using EPO and SMEP again. 

But I'm facing a bit of a dilemma...Do I carry on trying or go to the doctor to get my cyst (an endometrioma was 11cm but shrank a bit during pregnancy) removed. I'm worried 1) it's unnecessary, 2) potentially damaging op., 3) recovery will delay TTC. I mean I conceived before with it right??! DH thinks we haven't tried long enough yet and thinks we should do it for another couple of months with SMEP. Tricky !!

Found out another friend is pregnant today. She is 42 and has been TTC her first for a few years (she has a different husband now!!). VVV happy for her but feel under even more pressure to get pregnant now so I can have maternity leave with all my friends!!! how silly is that!!?

Manda2012 you are amazing waiting so long to test!!! I wouldn't be able to resist. I'm v excited for you!!!!

Morasmum, hoping this cycle is it for you! are you doing anything different this cycle?

CaliDreaming, you're a bit late too so there's still hope! I wonder if knowing you have a treatment plan in place has allowed it to happen!? i want twins next too. I want 3 kids!! why did I only realise this at 35. me and DH have been together for 16yrs and didn't want kids 'til now!!! Anyway, I'm going to award you and honorary doctorate for all your TTC knowledge. So Dr. Cali. if I wanted to go on Clomid in the future do you think they'd insist on having my endometrioma removed first?

:dust: to us all


----------



## CaliDreaming

Spacegirl, LOL. It would be nice if we could all get BFPs for all the information we have about TTC.

I think a doctor would definitely want to see that your cyst is gone before you were put on Clomid. Clomid will likely cause that cyst to grow so much that it may rupture or start to impair the functioning of your ovary. I understand that endometriomas will persist until they are removed or rupture, so you should definitely talk with your doctor about whether surgery is necessary. I know it's a scary thing because the surgery can cause complications, but on the other hand so can a large cyst. 

Did your doctor have any recommendations about the cyst?? My doc wanted to monitor mine, but I'm not sure what she is going to recommend if the existing cyst stays the same size or if I form a new one.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey cysters! My scan is 7 Dec to have a look at mine, at last scan it was 5cm. Really hope it hasn't grown since the m/c. Feel twinges in ovary but I don't even know which side it's on. Maybe I'm having ov pain for the past week! Yeah right....I have stretchy cm today so I just hope it's a little egg getting ready to burst out.
Space girl I was exactly the same as you, was enjoying my self indulgent life for 10 years with DH. Decided at 34 to try for baby no. 1 to find out I had PCO and 3 monthly cycles after coming off the pill. But our little boy came along with no intervention so it can happen!


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsPhez. LOL at "Cysters". Love that term. What type of cyst do have??


----------



## Manda2012

Date af has finally showed up today after spotting for the last 24 hours and cramping on Tuesday pm, so that's me out again, also ironically it was the 1 st December last year when I had first miscarriage which was the Thursday anyway feeling very sorry for myself :( hope everyone else is ok


----------



## spacegirl

:hugs:Oh Manda, I'm so sorry I really thought you were going to be lucky this time. TTC can be cruel.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Get yourself a big bar of chocolate immediately! What are you up to today? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

:shrug:


CaliDreaming said:


> MrsPhez. LOL at "Cysters". Love that term. What type of cyst do have??

I have no idea Cali. I'm guessing functional as gp hinted towards that but will find out next Friday. Getting lots of what feels like ov pain but for a week now. Also had stretchy cm which seems to have vanished today but opks suggest no o and nor do temps. Been 35 days since start of m/c and no o or af. Cyst related maybe? After my m/c I don't know what's going on anymore


----------



## MrsPhez

Manda2012 said:


> Date af has finally showed up today after spotting for the last 24 hours and cramping on Tuesday pm, so that's me out again, also ironically it was the 1 st December last year when I had first miscarriage which was the Thursday anyway feeling very sorry for myself :( hope everyone else is ok

Sorry to hear that Manda :hugs:


----------



## morasmum

Manda, i am so sorry you are feeling down. :hugs:

Chin up hun, new cycle, new hopes


----------



## Manda2012

Thanks ladies I am just off to a playbarn pre arranged play date with friends already on there second so fake smile time x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Manda, :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry AF showed on such a sad anniversary. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What terrible timing for the playdate! I know how you feel about having to put on a fake smile. The worst thing for me about secondary fertility is that there are so many painful situations that you just can't avoid.

MrsPhez, hope you get some answers on friday. I also have a scan that morning for my cyst too.


----------



## spacegirl

CaliDreaming said:


> Spacegirl, LOL. It would be nice if we could all get BFPs for all the information we have about TTC.
> 
> I think a doctor would definitely want to see that your cyst is gone before you were put on Clomid. Clomid will likely cause that cyst to grow so much that it may rupture or start to impair the functioning of your ovary. I understand that endometriomas will persist until they are removed or rupture, so you should definitely talk with your doctor about whether surgery is necessary. I know it's a scary thing because the surgery can cause complications, but on the other hand so can a large cyst.
> 
> Did your doctor have any recommendations about the cyst?? My doc wanted to monitor mine, but I'm not sure what she is going to recommend if the existing cyst stays the same size or if I form a new one.

I was supposed to go back to the doctor after my son was born to discuss the cyst but I got distracted (!). Not really sure what they'll do but from what you say I guess they'll want to remove it...I'm just worried they'll want to remove the ovary too as it's soooo big. I think we'll give it 2 cycles then go if no success. Am I crazy?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh no I totally understand and I don't think two more months would hurt. But when you are up to it, I do believe they are able to save the ovary for women who are wanting to have more kids.


----------



## morasmum

Ladies gl on your scans today :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

morasmum said:


> Ladies gl on your scans today :hugs:

Thanks, thinkI am must have confused everyone, mine's next Friday! But Cali's is today I think so good luck Cali! Let us know how it goes.....


----------



## emma36

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to BabyBump and wondered if I might join your thread. I'm 36 and TTC #2. My first is turning 9 in January and he's from my first marriage. My DH is turning 40 in a few months time and he has no children, so I'm desperate to give him that love only a child can give but we've been TTC for 10 months now and nothing! I've had my bloods done and I'm ovulating and he's having his :spermy: checked next week.

I'm currently on my TWW, 12dpo today and STILL :bfn: on every test I've done. I had a chemical in June and had some odd symptoms that month and this month I've had the same symptoms: VIVID dreams since 5dpo, slightly bloated, slight headaches every day since 8dpo, constipation, thirsty more than normal, waking up at night to pee which I don;t normally do the past 2 nights.. and this morning ever so slight nausea. But still :bfn:! When the vivid dreams started I got so excited because I had those with the chemical, but now I'm just feeling so despondent and am sure I'm out and :af: will come as EVERYONE seems to get a :bfp: at 9 and 10dpo.

Any success stories or positivity would really help at this stage!

Hoping o hear back from anyone with their story ;-) xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

emma36 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to BabyBump and wondered if I might join your thread. I'm 36 and TTC #2. My first is turning 9 in January and he's from my first marriage. My DH is turning 40 in a few months time and he has no children, so I'm desperate to give him that love only a child can give but we've been TTC for 10 months now and nothing! I've had my bloods done and I'm ovulating and he's having his :spermy: checked next week.
> 
> I'm currently on my TWW, 12dpo today and STILL :bfn: on every test I've done. I had a chemical in June and had some odd symptoms that month and this month I've had the same symptoms: VIVID dreams since 5dpo, slightly bloated, slight headaches every day since 8dpo, constipation, thirsty more than normal, waking up at night to pee which I don;t normally do the past 2 nights.. and this morning ever so slight nausea. But still :bfn:! When the vivid dreams started I got so excited because I had those with the chemical, but now I'm just feeling so despondent and am sure I'm out and :af: will come as EVERYONE seems to get a :bfp: at 9 and 10dpo.
> 
> Any success stories or positivity would really help at this stage!
> 
> Hoping o hear back from anyone with their story ;-) xxx

Hi Emma! Well your symptoms sound really good and they do say to wait until when af is due so hang on in there, you might be OK! Plus you know you and your other half can conceive which is reassuring! The waiting game is so hard, I am envious you're in the 2ww. My af still hasn't come 36 days after m/c grrrrrr! Let us know how you go. BTW my bfp was 12dpo so there is still time! Are you in the UK?


----------



## emma36

> Hi Emma! Well your symptoms sound really good and they do say to wait until when af is due so hang on in there, you might be OK! Plus you know you and your other half can conceive which is reassuring! The waiting game is so hard, I am envious you're in the 2ww. My af still hasn't come 36 days after m/c grrrrrr! Let us know how you go. BTW my bfp was 12dpo so there is still time! Are you in the UK?

Hi, yes, I live in North Yorkshire, UK. 

13dpo and another :bfn: with FRER! Absolutely crazy dreams again last night (crawling up a hill on my hands and knees, through a gate and into a church with loads of other family and friends, then getting shot from above by a mental Chinese woman, feeling the bullet lodged in my head and crawling back outside to call a taxi!!! - it doesn't get any more vivid). Headache still there, slight nausea but strong AF cramps began yesterday and have carried on today. :af: due tomorrow and after another :bfn: I'm pretty sure she will show :cry:

Did anyone get the :bfp: late and go on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## morasmum

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone feeling today?

I got a positive opk on saturday which means that i was supposed to ov yesterday, but of course, i got the flu and spent all night with a fever .... 
So i guess i'll have to wait a fee more days to see what my bbt is really doing  

Not loving this cycle ...


----------



## CaliDreaming

morasmum said:


> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I got a positive opk on saturday which means that i was supposed to ov yesterday, but of course, i got the flu and spent all night with a fever ....
> So i guess i'll have to wait a fee more days to see what my bbt is really doing
> 
> Not loving this cycle ...

Aww, hope you feel better soon and hopefully well enough to bd!



MrsPhez said:


> morasmum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies gl on your scans today :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, thinkI am must have confused everyone, mine's next Friday! But Cali's is today I think so good luck Cali! Let us know how it goes.....Click to expand...

Hi, the scan went okay. My cyst was the same size. Also, another weird thing they found was that my lining was abnormally thick for CD3. They had me give blood for progesterone. I was sooo sure they weren't going to let me start Clomid, but they did. They didn't say anything about the progesterone, but I understand that when it's done on CD3 it can show whether or not a woman has ovulated. The nurse didn't tell me the results of the testing and just said I was able to start with Clomid. I'm thinking I am one of those women who has regular periods and signs of O but is not really O'ing. Good luck on your scan in a few days!




emma36 said:


> Hi Emma! Well your symptoms sound really good and they do say to wait until when af is due so hang on in there, you might be OK! Plus you know you and your other half can conceive which is reassuring! The waiting game is so hard, I am envious you're in the 2ww. My af still hasn't come 36 days after m/c grrrrrr! Let us know how you go. BTW my bfp was 12dpo so there is still time! Are you in the UK?
> 
> Hi, yes, I live in North Yorkshire, UK.
> 
> 13dpo and another :bfn: with FRER! Absolutely crazy dreams again last night (crawling up a hill on my hands and knees, through a gate and into a church with loads of other family and friends, then getting shot from above by a mental Chinese woman, feeling the bullet lodged in my head and crawling back outside to call a taxi!!! - it doesn't get any more vivid). Headache still there, slight nausea but strong AF cramps began yesterday and have carried on today. :af: due tomorrow and after another :bfn: I'm pretty sure she will show :cry:
> 
> Did anyone get the :bfp: late and go on to have a healthy pregnancy?Click to expand...

Welcome Emma! Hope AF stayed away.


----------



## MrsPhez

CaliDreaming said:


> morasmum said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I got a positive opk on saturday which means that i was supposed to ov yesterday, but of course, i got the flu and spent all night with a fever ....
> So i guess i'll have to wait a fee more days to see what my bbt is really doing
> 
> Not loving this cycle ...
> 
> Aww, hope you feel better soon and hopefully well enough to bd!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morasmum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies gl on your scans today :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, thinkI am must have confused everyone, mine's next Friday! But Cali's is today I think so good luck Cali! Let us know how it goes.....Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, the scan went okay. My cyst was the same size. Also, another weird thing they found was that my lining was abnormally thick for CD3. They had me give blood for progesterone. I was sooo sure they weren't going to let me start Clomid, but they did. They didn't say anything about the progesterone, but I understand that when it's done on CD3 it can show whether or not a woman has ovulated. The nurse didn't tell me the results of the testing and just said I was able to start with Clomid. I'm thinking I am one of those women who has regular periods and signs of O but is not really O'ing. Good luck on your scan in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Emma! Well your symptoms sound really good and they do say to wait until when af is due so hang on in there, you might be OK! Plus you know you and your other half can conceive which is reassuring! The waiting game is so hard, I am envious you're in the 2ww. My af still hasn't come 36 days after m/c grrrrrr! Let us know how you go. BTW my bfp was 12dpo so there is still time! Are you in the UK?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes, I live in North Yorkshire, UK.
> 
> 13dpo and another :bfn: with FRER! Absolutely crazy dreams again last night (crawling up a hill on my hands and knees, through a gate and into a church with loads of other family and friends, then getting shot from above by a mental Chinese woman, feeling the bullet lodged in my head and crawling back outside to call a taxi!!! - it doesn't get any more vivid). Headache still there, slight nausea but strong AF cramps began yesterday and have carried on today. :af: due tomorrow and after another :bfn: I'm pretty sure she will show :cry:
> 
> Did anyone get the :bfp: late and go on to have a healthy pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Emma! Hope AF stayed away.Click to expand...

Glad it went OK Cali, glad you can get started on the clomid as well. I'm really inetersted in the progesterone thing, basically I miscarried nearly 6 weeks ago and I know for sure I haven't ovulated or had an af yet which completely sucks. So I hope the sacnm on Friday will shed some light on this (might be return of pco which disappeared after my son was born). Can't believe life would be that cruel to give me a miscarriage and PCOS in one hit. We'll see. And Kate Middleton's pregnancy is a cruel reminder of what could have been. Sorry I'm no fun today, feeling rubbish 8-( Hope everyone else is doing OK. I will take myself back to the "ttc after loss" for the ranting now! Good luck with ttc


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsPhez, well I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that the PCOS has not returned. It seems like life always has a way of kicking you when you're down, but hopefully things will start to look up. The mc I'm sure was enough pain for an entire lifetime so you really do deserve some good news!

On Kate, I know there's been rumors about her being pregnant for months, but I kinda felt that she really was this time. I am happy for them but this is all we're going to hear about for the next nine months. Sucks for them too because now the whole world is going to be invading what should be a private time. 

On a positive note, at least Jessica Simpson's pregnancy has been knocked out of the headlines for the time being. I actually like Kate, so if I have to be bombarded with pregnancy news, I'd much prefer to be bombarded with Kate's than Jessica's, lol.


----------



## morasmum

Think about it, it could be worse .... It could be kim kardashian ! Who wants to read about high fashion tips for q new born?


----------



## MrsPhez

You're both absolutely right, love Kate and do feel sorry for her being in the spotlight in such early stages. Time for some perspective....I have one beautiful boy to enjoy and be thankful for! Thank you.....


----------



## morasmum

Mrs phez, you are mourning your little angel, it is normal you are feeling low. Take your time. We are here for you


----------



## CaliDreaming

morasmum said:


> Think about it, it could be worse .... It could be kim kardashian ! Who wants to read about high fashion tips for q new born?

OMG that would be the worst of all. Didn't even think of that! Now I'm really disturbed just thinking about that,lol.


----------



## morasmum

Morning ladies, how are you all feeling today?
I am 4 dpo with no symptoms to spot ... So unfair :-(


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm good. I'm at cd10. I've finished up a course of 100mg of clomid on CD7 and I took a shot of Bravelle on CD9. I had some bad side effects on CD6-8, but I'm back to normal now.


----------



## morasmum

Cali good you are felling better! Which days did you take the clomid? When are you expecting to ov?


----------



## morasmum

Cali good you are felling better! Which days did you take the clomid? When are you expecting to ov?


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck Cali!
All good here, just got my first real pos OPK after m/c! Am absolutely delighted and just relieved my body is working. Got my scan later for the ov cyst. There is one very relieved lady here! Not been "tying " very hard, maybe tonight for a Christmas bfp?!!! Or lots of drinks over festive period, what a dilemma, but a nice one. Back on the uphill stretch after 6 weeks of nothingness.....
Happy Friday ladies :hugs:


----------



## morasmum

Mrsphez! Woop woop for your opk !!!!!!

Start bd and think of drinking later!


----------



## morasmum

Mrsphez, how are you feeling? You must be around ov!!!!!!

I am 6 dpo with no symptoms ....
So planning on the supplements i am taking next cycle


----------



## morasmum

Morning ladies, how are you feeling?
How was ovulation ?
I am 9 dpo, but my temp took a dive yesterday and did not recover.
So soy for next cycle it is !


----------



## MrsPhez

morasmum said:


> Mrsphez, how are you feeling? You must be around ov!!!!!!
> 
> I am 6 dpo with no symptoms ....
> So planning on the supplements i am taking next cycle


Yes I did o at the weekend, my BBTs have risen. No 2ww though, we're gonna enjoy Christmas and wait for my first af after m/c. January marks the serious TTC. Although not sure what this af will be like, might have to drink my way through it as it is due at Christmas itslef.
Good luck with the soy Morasmum, hope it helps you conceive.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!!!

I am doing well. I am 1 dpo and in the 2ww! I finished my course of Clomid and the injectibles. The Clomid side effects were a nightmare, but the other drugs were not bad at all.

At my ultrasound, I had 2 mature follicles. However, they were both on my right side with the tube that may be blocked. Also, my cyst in my left ovary grew a little, which may be why I didn't get any follies on that side. I've heard that the trigger shot can make those go away though.

I still have a shot this cycle, but I have to hope that my right tube is not really blocked or that my left side picks up the eggs. So I'm not as hopeful as I'd ordinarily would be.

The good thing is now I know for sure what it really feels like when I O. Strangely enough I didn't get the pains I usually get when I O. I just get a very mild ache on that side. It seems what I used to think were O pains were really just cysts.


----------



## Manda2012

Hi girls 

Just wanted to update you got my :bfp: tonight on clear blue dig word pregnant came up in seconds then said I was 2-3 weeks, how is everyone else I am ecstatic but with the two miscarriages and last month very scared.
Lots and lots of :dust:

Amanda 
Xx


----------



## mayheadd

Congratulations!


----------



## CaliDreaming

morasmum said:


> Think about it, it could be worse .... It could be kim kardashian ! Who wants to read about high fashion tips for q new born?

LOL. Now the worst has happened! Times like this I really do feel God is punishing me, lol. Maybe after she has the kid she will just fade into oblivion like Snooki. 



Manda2012 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just wanted to update you got my :bfp: tonight on clear blue dig word pregnant came up in seconds then said I was 2-3 weeks, how is everyone else I am ecstatic but with the two miscarriages and last month very scared.
> Lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Amanda
> Xx

Congrats Amanda!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## spacegirl

Hi girls, 

Just wanted to tell you that on our 7th try I got my :bfp:

Feeling strangely numb now...but in a good way. Ok so for those that are interested a comparison between symptoms of #1 and #2.

#1 tender boobs, watery cm at 6dpo, sharp intense pain right side for few secs maybe 9 dpo, insatiable thirst, chart looking triphasic towards end, light spotting 11dpo, bfp 12 dpo, vvv sensitive nips had to stop running

#2 tender boobs (i used to get this just b4 period anyway but after DS no tender boobs until now!), insatiable thirst...i mean I was drinking tonnes of water but it was never enough, felt sleepy during day at 6-7dpo I never get this as I'm an insomniac so thought it was suspicious, temps looking nice and high at 10 dpo but when i wiped i saw blood on tissue (not spotting but bright red blood) my LP is normally 11 days so this is unexpected thought it was another crap egg, 11dpo blood stops and just spot, 12dpo no spotting so I test. Now starting to feel slightly nauseous and boobs still feel quite tender but nipples not sensitive as for first.

So no sharp pain or watery stuff for #2 and it was an implantation bleed not spotting for #2.

please keep everything crossed for me that this one sticks! Cali I'm going to be following your journal still if that's ok?

:dust:

Cxxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Spacegirl!!! I'm so happy for you! I know you must be on Cloud 9 right now. :kiss:

And I would love it if you would pop in my journal from time to time. You're so sweet!


----------



## spacegirl

No you're so sweet Cali. I really want you to get your BFP. I know that you will and I'll be there cheering at the end!

Cxxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Congratulations Spacegirl, you give us all that much needed hope that it can and will happen!
I'm 9 DPO today, DTD the 2 days before and on ovulation day but got a BFN this morning. Still early days I know. No symptoms to speak of..... fingers crossed. Please send me some of your baby dust spacegirl!!!
How's everybody else doing? Still on this crazy ride?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi MrsPhez! I'm on a break for 2-3 months due to cysts. I'm supposed to have surgery, and then after that I can continue trying.


----------



## MrsPhez

Ooh that's interesting. My cyst is still the same size (5cm) and got to go for a re-scan in 2 weeks. How many do you have? Sorry for interfering, just wondering what could be in store for me.....


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have one 5cm cyst that has been there for at least 4 months. Then after my last cycle, they found that another 5 cm cyst has appeared. I'm supposed to meet with the RE to go over my options, but I know surgery and/or draining the cysts are options. I've been reading that cysts are a sign of low progesterone.


----------



## MrsPhez

OK, well that's even more interesting because I have been suspecting low prog as I have a fairly short luteal phase, 10-11 days and low post o temps. Don't get that spotting before AF though. Anyway, we'll see what hapeens with this cycle. Am temping so I can keep an eye on things....thank you for that, could be v useful.....


----------



## spacegirl

Mrs Phez you are so lovely thank you for your kind words. Here's babydust for you:

:dust:

Girls, the cysts are you really sure this could be the cause of no BFP? I mean I'm pretty sure I still have my massive one and it feels like I have another on the other side. Can they really prevent pregnancy in this case?

I'm just wondering if you are both normal but for some reason, bad luck, chance, tiredness (when you look at your charts are you BDing days before as well as hitting O day? and day after. When I look back I didn't always do my best on that front. Simply because sometimes we didn't feel like it, have time and of course extreme tiredness due to DS. Are you confident in other words that you are giving yourself the best chance of success each month with your BD pattern?

It can be perfectly normal for it to take 12 months + pain though it is. I am convinced of this and before I got my BFP mentally I was in a good place just thinking it will happen when it will happen. It helped knowing a friend took 1 year to get her second in her 20s.

I guess what i'm trying to say (and I know it's easy for me to say now) is that don't lose sight (even if they find some non-ideal things) of the fact that you probably will conceive naturally in time.

I wish you all the best of luck and of course:

:dust:


----------



## spacegirl

Oh and Mrs Phez My LP is 9-11 days so I wouldn't worry too much about that. How low are your temps I was starting to panic about this too (too much googling so thought hypothyroidism, low P) but my pre-O temps were typically 97.2 and post O 97.9-98.2. 

HTH xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Ah thank you so much! Even more faith and confidence has been restored with the details of your short LP!
My coverline this month was 97.4 which is a bit high for me. Usually pre-o about 97.18 and post o 97.6...am yet to reach the magical 98.0 which I know I did when we conceived our son. 
Thanks also for the baby dust! Have a very H&H pregnancy!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for the encouragement spacegirl! I really hope it is just a matter of time for me. 

I'm pretty sure that the cysts themselves won't stop a woman from conceiving, but depending on the type of cyst it is, the fact that they are there can point to a hormonal imbalance that needs to be corrected before conception can take place. My cysts are definitely follicular cysts, so the fact that they are not going away like they should really points to some sort of imbalance. 

Unfortunately, I also know that it's not just a matter of bad timing for me because my last two cycles were medicated with an HCG trigger, so I know exactly when I ovulated and bd'ed accordingly.


----------



## spacegirl

Well Cali I'm going to keep everything crossed for you! Try not to google too much you are too clever for your own good!

Cxxx


----------



## MrsPhez

CaliDreaming said:


> Thanks for the encouragement spacegirl! I really hope it is just a matter of time for me.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the cysts themselves won't stop a woman from conceiving, but depending on the type of cyst it is, the fact that they are there can point to a hormonal imbalance that needs to be corrected before conception can take place. My cysts are definitely follicular cysts, so the fact that they are not going away like they should really points to some sort of imbalance.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also know that it's not just a matter of bad timing for me because my last two cycles were medicated with an HCG trigger, so I know exactly when I ovulated and bd'ed accordingly.

Finally got a letter from the ob/gyn who looked at my scan and saw that the 5cm cyst I had in December has disappeared and new 5cm cyst has appeared on the other side. Call me cynical but I'm wondering if someone got their sides wrong and it's actually the same cyst! So back I go again next Thursday for a repeat scan. If they are different then the cysts are behaving as they should and disappearing. I have read that cysts are a good sign that all is working as it should so I'm not discouraged. Looking forward to next sacn as I'll be close to ovulating then as well so they should see the follicle.


----------



## spacegirl

It's possible they have Mrs Phez! I don't trust doctors much!

Good luck with the scan x


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks spacegirl! How are you doing? Been wondering how you're getting on! Am in the approach to O, send me some good preg vibes pleeeease...


----------

